# thought I was making progress



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Well Coco has always been wary of dogs and people when out and in our village we don't meet that many. I've got him use to sheep and horses.

On sunday we took him to Ferry Meadows as it is busy with people and dogs. He did well and greeted some dogs wasn't so good with people. He did take a dislike to two westies so I just walked on.

Today in our village he came across 2 dogs bigger then him, he seemed happy to greeted them, then all of a sudden he was barking quite aggressively but backing away.

I now feel like he will never like other dogs and that I should just keep him at home. I know that is not the answer and that is why I always take him out but I've never had a dog that doesn't like other dogs.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh that is quite strange :/ How old is little Coco?
I'm afraid I can't give much advice, my Izzie has always loved other dogs! Although lately she has been barking at new people she doesn't know which we find strange :S
Do you have any friends with dog friendly dogs? When we first got Izzie she met our friends dog (who doesn't like other dogs as she is scared of them, but isn't aggressive - so she just sat staring at her haha), it took her a bit to get used to her (probably because of size difference) but it worked, she also met another friends dog a few times who is very friendly  So I think that helped get her ready for dogs, but I would say to just try to keep doing what your doing letting her meet other friendly dogs & show her that it's okay (like stroke them yourself or something?) She might start getting used to it over time.
Good luck x


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Lois,

The very best advice i could give you is to find a puppy socialisation meeting. Your local vet might arrange them or know someone who does. I took Eric to a puppy creche from being about 16 weeks and he is an absoltue star with all dogs. The biggest problem i have with him is to get him to stop playing!! 

socialising your pup will make your life easier in the long run. 

If coco is naturally a timid pup this problem may only get worse if you don't try and resolve it early.

i am pretty sure if you let people on here know where you are people will be able to offer some suggestions of where you could go for dog meets.

Sara


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Laura

Coco is 10 months old now. My friend use to bring her dog round when I first got Coco but all her dog did was growl at Coco and he wanted to play. I do meet a lady with 2 cockers and Coco is ok with them.

It is just getting me down at the moment.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

At least Coco gets on with some dogs? Just need to make Coco feel more confortable around all dogs, tricky.
Where abouts in Lincolnshire are you from?
My boyfriend went to Lincoln uni last year & it was only just over an hour from me, so if at anytime you may want to meet half way for a walk if it's close enough to see how Coco gets on with other cockapoos i'd be happy to meet you somewhere 
I live near Knottingley (so if you wanted to type it into google maps & get directions from where you live it will say how far away you are). There may be others closer willing to do this if I am a bit far for you to travel to the middle ground  x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Lois

I completely agree with Sara. I took Nacho to 3 'puppy parties' over a three week period at my vets to get him used to dog socialisation. By the second time, Nacho couldn't get enough of the other 14 puppies there as well! It's also in a controlled environment where hopefully Coco will become at ease with other dogs.

The first class is pretty daunting but stick with it. Ring your vets for more information - hopefully they will have something similar or put u in the right direction in finding somewhere that does.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Laura

Just googled it and your about 2 hours away. Thanks for the offer.

I will ring my vets now and see if they have any classes I could go to. The only problem is I have a 2 year old that I would have to take if it was day time. Do you think I could take him? What sort of things do you do there?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

holicon said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Just googled it and your about 2 hours away. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> I will ring my vets now and see if they have any classes I could go to. The only problem is I have a 2 year old that I would have to take if it was day time. Do you think I could take him? What sort of things do you do there?


The one i went to, had three young children there (from the same family) eldest was approx 10 and youngest was about 3. It was hilarious to watch as the 3 year old was on his hands and knees scrabbling around amongst the dogs - he was even under my chair at one point! So I can't see why u couldn't take your little one. I might suggest you take a friend or a partner with u? The sessions I did were on a Wednesday night at 6.30pm for an hour.

There were two veteinerary nurses taking the parties and we were split into two groups. We learnt about brushing teeth, hygiene etc for the dogs and then it was literally a case of play time. Lots of treats and toys and a mad free for all with dogs running around everywhere - this only happened at the end of session 2 - before that the dogs were kept on leads so that they could get to know each other at a safe distance.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay so about an hour to the middle ground, just an offer incase you want it  Although I won't be offended if not haha, just might help if they are the same breed, Izzie played with a cockapoo in Filey a while back & they played the same way on their back legs haha  It was great to watch!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

well I'm off to puppy class tonight and said she'll see how he is and maybe we might go into the adult group. I've got butterflys now.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

holicon said:


> well I'm off to puppy class tonight and said she'll see how he is and maybe we might go into the adult group. I've got butterflys now.


Yay what a quick turn around. Best of luck! Let us know how it goes - might not be a quick fix but fingers crossed he will love his fellow species in no time!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sure it will help coco a lot, meeting lots of other dogs and having fun. It sounds like he is barking out of insecurity or because he is unsure of himself around certain people and dogs. Socialising will build his confidence. Good luck!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

It was a quick turn around. Bit nervous now its getting close to going, just because I don't know how Coco will react. Got his sausages in a bag ready. I let you know how we get on tomorrow.


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

wowzers that was quick. I hope it all goes well ( I will feel responsible if you don't enjoy it) and I look forward to hearing all about it tomorrow. x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Try not to be nervous he will pick up on it. Have fun, nothing bad will happen!!!!! Let us know. x


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I attended puppy class and there was only 4 of us. He was ok with a tiny little puppy but the big dog he kept barking at, so I had to keep saying quite and giving a treat. Went through loads of sausages. After the class she told me coco doesn't need to be a puppy class as he can sit, down, wait etc we would go in the big dog class. By now I had worked out he doesn't like big dogs I felt like doing a runner so I stayed for that class as well. I spent most of the night saying quite because as soon as a dog moved he was off into barking mode. I did enjoy it slightly and hopefully it will do Coco good, only time will tell. I couldn't really hear what she was telling me to do because I was having to deal with Coco. Not sure what the other owners thought as none of them really spoke to me.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well at least you went & tried! & you could try again if you wanted to as well, he just needs to get used to being around dogs, people should have talked to you, that's a bit strange :/ You should always talk at things like that & welcome newbies IMO.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor you it must be upsetting when you thought you were doing well. The only things I can suggest are that you try and remain upbeat as your dog will pick up on your anxiety and as she will not have a leader she will be fending for herself. Try not to 'reward' barking with treats in attempt to make her stop. Maybe you could try time out if she starts barking take her outside and wait until she is settled and calm then go back in. you may be in and out quite a few times but it may work. I would like to think the trainer would support you and not leave you to flounder. Good luck and be happy!!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you Sue. I have now booked us to have a one to one with a different trainer as she wanted to see what he was like and see why he is acting like he does. She didn't just want me to turn up to training classes. There is also another cockapoo that goes there so it will be nice to meet them. I know what you are saying about keep treating him because sometimes I feel he barks, then looks at me for a treat!

I have now got him to roll over and let me step over him when in down position so the training side is doing well.

I will see how we go on Tuesday, looking forward to it.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

That sounds really great, maybe he is just going through a teenage phase and pushing the boundaries a bit. It is very easy to be an expert on someone elses problems another thing entirely doing it yourself, as I will find out when Hattie comes home. Wish me luck!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck, when do you bring Hattie home? from what I'm going through now my only advice would be meet lots of dogs. The problem I had was there are a lot of dogs in my village but not many take them for a walk! and the ones he did meet wasn't that friendly.


----------

